# Seiko chocolate 007



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Wanted a 007 as never had one and thought why not , once it arrived I was ummin and aarrring should I mod or should I not .

well it had a few bumps and marks etc so mind made up I shall carry out my first mod , but wait what mod shall I do ?

After sitting at the dinner table looking at all the mods on the Internet you can get I drunk my hot chocolate and the answer was right in front of me Seiko chocolate 007

i already had the leather strap it came with so all I had to do was order a bezel insert and hay presto , all I need now is some chocolate colour hands

it may not be everyone's cup of tea or (chocolate) but I rather like it lets see your modded 007 cheers Andy (iceblue)


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2015)

that's pretty good, nice feeling isn't it? where will you get chocolate coloured hands from though?


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

somebody somwere will or not have some :watch: may be a long time searching lol


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Iceblue said:


> somebody somwere will or not have some :watch: may be a long time searching lol


 Might be a bit of a booger to see.
Saw this one a couple of months ago and so wish I bought it: Vintage aged look.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2015)

you can stain the lume with tea its very effective, just dab on with cotton buds and you can wash it off if you dont like it


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

I like that Milky lumi uuummmm I like it


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2015)

if you want darker, coffee is good too, does work promise ! but wont wash off though


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Might be worth getting a donor

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-SKX007-Dial-/301654693102?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item463c0554ee


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2015)

good idea, they do say once you go black you never.....................oh no... wait that was something else :wacko:


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

I like it... Reminds me of that modem squale, root beer or something. Nice.


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes :smile: very nice , was not convinced when you first mentioned it but must say it looks pretty tasty ,,,,,,,,, get it ! chocolate and all that :tongue:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

I think a brown bezel look great on a diver. I was going to go that way with my invicta mod, inspired by this glycine, before I decided on a blue bay look.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2015)

badgersdad said:


> I think a brown bezel look great on a diver. I was going to go that way with my invicta mod, inspired by this glycine, before I decided on a blue bay look.


 i would love to see your invicta mod, have a few and some ideas would not go amiss


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

I like the glycine homage to the Seiko chocolate lol :biggrin:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Iceblue said:


> I like the glycine homage to the Seiko chocolate lol :biggrin:


You know those Swiss; always trying to rip off Jap ideas.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

badgersdad said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > I like the glycine homage to the Seiko chocolate lol :biggrin:
> ...


Blinkin Swiss looky looky men selling homage glycine Seiko chocolate,s what will they copy next pmsl very loud artytime:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Iceblue said:


> Why is this doing this?





Iceblue said:


> Aaargh.





Iceblue said:


> :wacko:





Iceblue said:


> I only wanted to say the phrase "looky looky men" made me laugh out loud.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Bruce said:


> badgersdad said:
> 
> 
> > I think a brown bezel look great on a diver. I was going to go that way with my invicta mod, inspired by this glycine, before I decided on a blue bay look.
> ...


 There's a pic in the mod owners club. I'm not happy weith the bezel insert yet, but I'll get there. maybe I'll go brown...


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2015)

badgersdad said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > badgersdad said:
> ...


 try black you will never go back...............oh wait that's a different forum..sorry i`ll get my coat


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2015)

just checked your mod badgersdad, and i like it may have a go myself, i have a few different bezel inserts in black if your interested, if you let em know inner and outer dimensions i wll check them


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Bruce said:


> just checked your mod badgersdad, and i like it may have a go myself, i have a few different bezel inserts in black if your interested, if you let em know inner and outer dimensions i wll check them


 Cheers. That's good of you. It's the rolex 16800 bezel - 37.7mm outside diameter, 30.5 inside.

Because the movement is a seiko, the parts from yobokies and dagaz fit. Mine hardly took any time at all.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2015)

i have a 24 hour bezel in black at 37.8 and 30.6 so probably the right size allowing for variations in the measuring equipment, its yours if you want it, just pm your details and i will pop it the post


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

So that's the strap sorted just need to remove the movement and dial for the milky Lume mod any pointers on removing the insides


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

If you have Facebook, look here.

https://www.facebook.com/164061230373444/videos/vb.164061230373444/768125906633637/?type=2&theater


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Cheers faze hopefully I am going to do the milky lume mod over the week end will up date with photos when done :biggrin:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Would look better with your bezel

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Mens-SEIKO-Patina-MOD-SKX009-Automatic-Diver-Watch-Made-to-Look-Old-/391186532815?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b1488c9cf


----------



## Hulahoop (Nov 19, 2014)

that brown is lush


----------



## wr!ghty200 (Jul 2, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing the final outcome. Making me think twice about modding my 007J.


----------



## federico.85 (Jul 17, 2015)

Iceblue said:


> So that's the strap sorted just need to remove the movement and dial for the milky Lume mod any pointers on removing the insides


It is truly beautiful like that.


----------

